# Lumens?



## HYDRO333 (Jun 30, 2007)

Whats the perferred lumes for veging plants, for a healthy green plant, what do experient growers use?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 30, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Whats the perferred lumes for veging plants, for a healthy green plant, what do experient growers use?


 
5,000 lumens per/sq ft of canopy. This counts for flowering as well.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 30, 2007)

srry man but is exactly canopy? nver heard it before?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 30, 2007)

Canopy is the foilage or vegetation up top that the light will shine directly down on.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 30, 2007)

Exactly as BBP said. The word comes from:

Medieval Latin _canopeum_ mosquito net, from Latin _conopeum,_ from Greek _kOnOpion,_ from _kOnOps_ mosquito

Originally, the word referred to mosquitos. Then it was used as meaning the tented mesh that covered a bed to keep mosquitos out. Then it was used to mean anything that is "like" a canopy that covers a bed. This is when it's usage was adopted to mean the covering of foliage over a forest. Then again it was adopted to mean anything that drapes over anything, such as the canopy of a baby carriage that keeps sun off the baby. And finally, it also means the covering foliage in a group of plants of any kind and last but not least; The covering foliage of an indoor growth of marijuana plants as used by Stoney Bud.

That's more than you wanted to know, isn't it?

Picture looking down on your grow from above. The square footage of the green that you're looking at is what you want to calculate. You measure one side in feet and measure the other side in feet and multiply one by the other and you have square feet.

Let's say your crop canopy is 3 feet wide and 4 feet long.

Multiply the width times the length in feet and you have the square footage of your canopy.

That would be 12 square feet.

If you want 5,000 lumens per/sq ft of canopy, then you want 12 times 5,000 lumens.

60,000 lumens would be the amount of light you would want on your crop.

A single 430 watt HPS Hortilux LU 430S/HTL/EN bulb has 58,500 lumen output.

That would be perfect for a 3 foot by 4 foot grow. It's only 1,500 lumens short of the perfect 5,000 lumens per/sq ft.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 30, 2007)

I Dont Think Anybody Can Say It Better Then You Just Did!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 30, 2007)

i always went by Watts per sq/ft,  40-60watts per sq/ft being optimal..for me any way!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 30, 2007)

ill keep that in mind!!!


----------

